# Tail lights don't turn on, dash lights out too



## haslamjd (Jan 2, 2010)

My son installed a stereo on our 2009 Versa Base, and when he was done I noticed that the tail lights don't light up when the headlights are turned on, yet the brake lights still work when the pedal is pressed. I also noticed that the lower half of the dash lights (the heater controls and dimmer switch) don't light up either. I read some threads stating not to connect the orange wires of the third party wiring harness for the after market stereo. I pulled the dash apart and found that my son did connect the orange wire. I disconnected it and assured that all the other wiring was then done correctly and that no bare wires could short out. 

I tested the tail lights again with the orange wire not connected, but the same lights are still out. I then checked all the mini-fuses on both the inside fuse block and the block under the hood. All fuses seem to be fine and not blown. 

What other things do I need to check to find the problem? 

I have no real electrical knowledge or tools, nor do I have any car repair savvy. I am a fast learner, observant, and I have good analytical skills. Please respond using basic terms and directions and I should be able to do what you tell me. 

Thanks for any assistance.

Haslamjd


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Assuming that none of stock wiring is messed, definitely sounds like a fuse problem. Double check your fuses again, sometimes it's hard to see the break in those mini type fuses. Also maybe just disconnect the wiring harness from the radio and then check your lights again.


----------



## mast3r7 (Jan 24, 2010)

*I have the exact same problem!*

I installed a new stereo on my friends 2009 versa. I shoreted the Orange Illumination/Dimmer wire to the the Ignition +12V while it was hot. after that, the tail lights get no power (verified at the socket), break lights still work, AC control panel light does not work and dimmer switch does not work. 

Checked all fuses under the hood and inside fuse box and they all look fine.

You ever figure out what the problem was? It is dark now, but In the morning I am going to check all fuses ( for the third time) just to be sure.

All the wire and harnesses look good. there is a short somewhere in the system, but I don't know where to look. it all point to a blown fuse, but damn it, I can't find it, lol

Any help would be apreciated, taking this to the dealer will cost me a fortune. just cause I did a rookie mistake. (didn't isolate the + terminal after disconnecting it, and some how it ended making contact with the + post while I was inside)

If you have any insight on this, 
please contact me at (mast3r7 @ gmail . com)


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

This may help you, has to do with hooking up aftermarket radio with dimmer switch. I'm guessing you will have to not hook up that "orange" wire and you may also need a new dimmer switch.

http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=400973&postid=5350259

Substitute ************ for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces


----------



## mast3r7 (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks, looks like I need a dimmer....

if any one can verify, please let me know....

they are $60-100 and I don't want to buy it and then it down work.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mast3r7 said:


> thanks, looks like I need a dimmer....
> 
> if any one can verify, please let me know....
> 
> they are $60-100 and I don't want to buy it and then it down work.


Try the junkyards first........


----------



## mast3r7 (Jan 24, 2010)

*just spent 6 hours trouble shooting....*

...and all running lights are still out. No +12V to them. Break, Turn, reverse and Head lights work fine.

At the dimmer wires, I got no +12V on any of them, but I did get ground on all 3 wires. So putting +12V on any of them will short out, so that is not a solution to the problem. I have read that the Versa, like lots of modern cars, variate the ground instead of +12v to control most electronics.

Also of note: On the fuse panel under the dash, there is no fuse labeled for running lights / tail lights. that is the first time I have seen that in 15 years of working in cars, imports and domestic. There is a notice that if you are looking for a system that is not mention to contact the dealership.

I tried jumping the wires at the dimer switch, but that didn't do anything.

I have talked to two different electro mechanics, and they are all hung up on "it's got to be a fuse man!". I replaced all fuses with new ones, ALL OF Them! I know that all auto systems HAVE to have a fuse or something else to act as a fuse (circuit protection). 

So my next questions are: 
is there another fuse panel in the car that is not mentioned in the owners manual? Because, if there is, then that is where the problem probably is. 

Could all 4 bulbs (2 front markers and 2 tail lights) be blown? 

Has any of you blown a light bulb and have similar symptoms? 



I am still suspicious about the dimmer switch, as the origin of the fault was when +12V was applied to the illumination/dimmer wire.

Another thought is that the problem could be in the actual light switch on the turn signal lever. I really hope that is not it, cause that will cost lots of money.

Any ideas will be appreciated, as always, if I find anything, I will post here and share with the community ASAP.

Big Al out!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you try disconnecting the radio and see if the lights came back? 
From what I've read about these newer nissans is that there is no fuse for the dimmer module and gets its power from a variable ground at the dimmer switch.


----------



## turrican (Feb 23, 2009)

mast3r7 said:


> I am still suspicious about the dimmer switch, as the origin of the fault was when +12V was applied to the illumination/dimmer wire.


You may have toasted part of the dimmer circuit inside of the gauge cluster.

If I recall correctly, the center console lights are actually on the same circuit as the driving lights; I've had to replace the cluster on one of these that the cluster lights (speedo, etc) worked/dimmed, but the center console and driving lights were inop.


----------



## *Xx~Zeppelin~xX* (May 22, 2006)

Did anyone fix this problem?? i also installed a CD player and shorted something, and now my speedo, tach, and instrument panel wont light up or the front parking lights or the tail lights. After hours in the car and hours spent searching this and many other sites, im at a loss. I saw some say the dimmer switch needs to be replaced, so i took it out and apart, and it looks fine. Im gonna try to find one at a junk yard and see if it works. If anyone knows whats up, please help...


----------



## TIPN8R (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a similar situation with my sons 97 HB. The dash lights and tailights keeping popping fuses as quick as you can install them.

If the dimmer switch was bad would it still work? I know it sounds dumb but his still works and just grasping here...

Dash/Tail lights have a 10amp fuse in his truck, but whether or not you put a 10, 15, or 20 in it it pops a.s.a.p. I've cut out the aftermarket radio harness and still pops....


sorry to hijack this thread but I saw it was very similar...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

TIPN8R said:


> I have a similar situation with my sons 97 HB. The dash lights and tailights keeping popping fuses as quick as you can install them.
> 
> If the dimmer switch was bad would it still work? I know it sounds dumb but his still works and just grasping here...
> 
> ...


Hello TIPN8R, I don't think your problem is same as OP's. It sounds like you have a short somewhere and it's blowing the fuse (btw, don't put any fuse bigger than what's rated - 10A), check wiring and harnesses, most likely somewhere behind the guage cluster.


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

i think it's just a cable connection error.


----------



## *Xx~Zeppelin~xX* (May 22, 2006)

i had the new cd player bug too on my 97 200sx. replaced the dimmer switch (the little knob that controls the brightness of the tach and speedo lights) still nothing. then rechecked the fuses, bad tail light fuse under the hood, now its working fine!! and it only cost me $2.11 for the part and waay to much of my time


----------



## tamhobbs (Feb 5, 2012)

*TAIL & CENTRE CONSOLE LIGHTS INOP*

I had a tail light not working, checked the bulb looked good so tried it in the other side, still did not work so put it back into the side it came out and...... it now did not work (both tail lights inop) centre console lights have now gone as well. Checked the fuses (them all) as it does not mention in the handbook what fuse protects the tail lights. All fuses are fine. Checked to see if I am getting 12+ at the buld connection and find I have no 12+ arriving at the tail lights. Noticed others have/had this problem. Does anyone have a solution? as I am baffled.

TAM H


----------



## tamhobbs (Feb 5, 2012)

*Nissan Note tail lights*

FOUND the problem with my tail lights, after hunting for the source of the problem I found another bank of fuses. THREE FUSE BOXES on the car. it is a white box under the passengers side headlight. there is a bank of fuses in the centre of the box and the first two (red) 10 amp fuses are for the tail lights, one fuse for each. The handbook recommends consulting a Nissan dealership. to change a bloody fuse, :wtf: I don't think so.


----------



## faction (Mar 27, 2012)

*same problem*

running lights, and some of the interior lights don't work....

but I just had my car repaired of some minor deer damage. The guy had to disconnect the battery, so I have been resetting windows, clocks, radio, and air conditioner all day as I find things that aren't working. So at 10:30 at night I find out my running lights aren't working....no bueno!

So my car doesn't have the whole radio thing going on....just disconnected battery as far as I know.

This sucks! Thoughts?


----------



## faction (Mar 27, 2012)

now just to add confusion to conundrum...when I turn on my car using my remote starter, the lights work. but not when I want to drive. and the yellow light in the new headlight isn't working. would that effect all the other lights???? 

Where is this 3rd fuse box specifically? We can't find anything that looks like a fuse box under the headlight. Tamhobbs, are you driving a Versa or something else?


----------



## Jaylsaleh (Apr 23, 2014)

*3rd fuse box*

3rd fuse box located in back of driver headlight it's a black box take the tabs off and flip over #problemsolved


----------



## Jcharles (May 26, 2015)

tamhobbs said:


> I had a tail light not working, checked the bulb looked good so tried it in the other side, still did not work so put it back into the side it came out and...... it now did not work (both tail lights inop) centre console lights have now gone as well. Checked the fuses (them all) as it does not mention in the handbook what fuse protects the tail lights. All fuses are fine. Checked to see if I am getting 12+ at the buld connection and find I have no 12+ arriving at the tail lights. Noticed others have/had this problem. Does anyone have a solution? as I am baffled.
> 
> TAM H


Sorry for my English first. I speak Spanish.

I had exactly the same problem on my Xterra 07, after install a new CarRadio the tale Lights won't work.
I was meassuring short to ground at some point on the wires.

After hours and hours to look for it, I came to the conclusion: The Harness of the Radio is related to the circuit of these lights.
It has a Bad conection. And Problem Solved .....!!!


----------



## Bretton (Jun 21, 2015)

The 3rd fuse box is located behind the passenger head lights, has a black cover, open by releasing the bottom 2 clips first & then the top 2 clips, flip over and find & replace in the centre tail light fuse, 10 amp, problem solved . Maybe remove battery so that you have more space to work. All the luck


----------

